# Fresh batch from the man cave!



## BassinMaumee (Jan 12, 2010)

Was out messing around today trying a few things. I did the perch I posted about in another thread. I think I am gonna have to adjust the way I do the bars. I did a couple new patters and tweaked my bream/bluegill pattern. As always tell when you Like/Dont Like and maybe I can adjust it for the better.









My version of a threadfin shad








My perch, I think I need to adjust the template for the vertical bars








My version of a gizzard shad








A chartruese shad








bluegill/bream version2


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

Those lures look terrible, I think you should send them to me to fish with!

LOL Wow, I'd be proud to fish with any of those, great work! I don't have a favorite, they are all very nice. I'm not sure you could improve them...

jeremy


----------



## ohbassman (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm with bowhunter, those are excellent!.....I wouldn't change anything.


----------



## faceman9 (May 4, 2008)

Dude, those are amazing. As soon as I saw the gizzard shad
I was like, I'd fish that in a heart beat. So how do we get some of those.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

What is not to like? Nice work!


----------



## BassinMaumee (Jan 12, 2010)

faceman9 said:


> Dude, those are amazing. As soon as I saw the gizzard shad
> I was like, I'd fish that in a heart beat. So how do we get some of those.


I could always repaint some of your cranks you dont like.

Thx for the kind words everybody.


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Bassin, great paint on all of them, but my favourites are the Perch and Chartreuse shad.
Great work. Pete


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

man those look great,I wouldn't change a thing,nice job period!


----------



## jwebb (Jul 21, 2008)

puterdude said:


> man those look great,I wouldn't change a thing,nice job period!


Agreed, very impressive work!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Count me in too. They all look excellent! Nice job!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Wouldn't change a thing. Those are really nice


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

You got 'em dead center! Just paint some more!Then show 'em off!!!! I DO LIKE THE 'GILL , it's my favorite!------------sonar...............


----------

